# conecting pc to reciever



## BrainMasher (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello i have a Yamaha RX-V461 receiver and a extreme music X-FI sound card in my PC 
Now i have it connected so i can watch a movie on my TV well it plays on my PC 
But if i play a movie on the PC i only have 2.1 sound 
Can i cat the receiver to play it with 5.1 sound 
If this is posseble how do i cat it to work i tryed with DD and DTS decoding on and off on my sound card but i cant cat it to work 
I treid mkv file and also a normal dvd i use vlc player and windows media player 

[EDIT] i found out that the problem must be with the sound card
I have a GigaByte GA-790XT A-UD4 motherboard and if i use the on board sound i do have 5.1 on my receiver but then i have to change the stander playing device if i what to sound form my PC speakers[EDIT]

Greets BrainMasher


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I wonder if a DACmagic from Cambridge audio would do the trick:dontknow:.


----------

